# Filter Porn - ADA Superjet



## Siege

Ready to remortgage and take the filter out of the cabinet so you can show it off??


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper

You get some pipes though, lol


----------



## Siege

The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> You get some pipes though, lol




Haha! 

Joking aside have you seen ADA clear tubing? It’s absolutely perfect.


----------



## Andrew Butler

Why not just settle for the stainless steel component that can be seen, oh I happen to have some lovely unused Borneo Wild skimz and outlets for sale that would do that job for a fraction of the price 
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/borneo-wild-stainless-steel-16mm-skimz-inlet-outlet-sets.59066/


----------



## Siege

Andrew Butler said:


> Why not just settle for the stainless steel component that can be seen, oh I happen to have some lovely unused Borneo Wild skimz and outlets for sale that would do that job for a fraction of the price
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/borneo-wild-stainless-steel-16mm-skimz-inlet-outlet-sets.59066/



Etch ADA on them and you can double the price!

I’ve got some nice ADA stickers that’ll do the job, we can split the extra! Lovely jubbley


----------



## Andrew Butler

Siege said:


> Etch ADA on them and you can double the price!


Double - do you mean treble? I've said this to a few people and the truth is we're both quite probably correct.


----------



## Millns84

I didn't realise they did such a large filter. 

Makes you wonder though just how much you can charge for a bucket with a pump!


----------



## Zeus.

Lovely filters that will last a long time if your pockets are deep enough it is an easy way to make sure you have good filtration and a good turnover of your scape.

However you could save yourself a lot of money and get a cheap plastic bucket and pump like for example an FX6 (mine is 3years old). As to the biological filtration and active carbon of the filters we dont really need them as out plants provide most of the biological filtration in our planted tanks re *bio media for fluval 305**, *but active arbon does also provide great biological filtration with its massive surface are to volume ratio once its active properties are exhausted. All I use is mechanical filtration in my filter with minimal biological/ceramic media. As to their great output to aid tank turnover/flow there are other ways to improve tank turnover/flow like powerheads or maxspect gyres. I have the later and find them great for my tank as you can customise their output on a schedule so different flows for different times of day/night the controller has 24 slots.

Would I use an ADA superjet - yes if given one as to buying one I dont feel there is the need once you cut though the marketing 'hype' But yes very sexy  would need to fit a glass door to my cabinet


----------



## Millns84

Anyone used a Chihiros stainless steel filter? Looks like an ADA copy but they do a model that's around three foot tall!


----------



## Thumper

Millns84 said:


> Anyone used a Chihiros stainless steel filter? Looks like an ADA copy but they do a model that's around three foot tall!


Seen them in person (as well as the ADA ones). Chihiros comes pretty close but has some (minor) imperfections. Also the Chihiros pump isnt _that _powerful in direct comparison with a filled filter.


----------



## Shinobi

Love mine to bits

Certainly a bit louder than other plastic filters out there, but this thing pushes water through solid rock and in a cabinet you won't notice anyway.

Marketing BS aside, this filter is advertised as "heart of the nature aquarium" and after using it for a couple of months I have to say it fits the profile pretty well. I'm not going to theorize whether biological filtration is important in a planted tank, or if turnovers could be achieved cheaper/easier. Bottom line I've never ran with fever issues than after I installed this thing, and this is a super basic filter concept. Like most ADA products on or off is what you get. The glassware included is nice, on par with CAL and miles better,  more solid, than chinese knockoffs. The tubing is similar to food-grade tubing from construction markets, so you might as well buy replacement there for a much lower price.

Bio media is all I use, the ADA one is arguably so fine grained it doubles as mechanical. Water never been clearer and virtually no algae. 
It's easy to hate what you've never tried





And yeah, they are pretty sleek looking too


----------



## Thumper

Shinobi said:


> Certainly a bit louder than other plastic filters out there, but this thing pushes water through solid rock and in a cabinet you won't notice anyway.


Do you have the Pump v1 or v2?


----------



## Shinobi

Thumper said:


> Do you have the Pump v1 or v2?



None - V2 is only for the smaller 150-300 series, which doesn't use IWAKI pumps.

Mine is a 600 series.


----------



## Ed Wiser

Having been in the reef hobby for 40 years the price of a ADA filter is nothing compared with just the pumps used in the marine hobby. Iwaki pumps are not cheap in any way. The one on the 600 is 270 euros. I have  iwaki pumps that are 30 years old now and are still running. 
I have bought several brands on lily pipes. Many brands the intake does extend as far down to the bottom as and ADA Lilly pipe and the finish is not to a high level.  I spent 45 years working on pumps in an industrial setting so I have bad pumps. I also worked with welders doing stainless steel welding and if one had to make a stainless steel container to the same high standards of a ADA superjet. It would not be a cheap one shot job.


----------



## GlenD

Shinobi said:


> None - V2 is only for the smaller 150-300 series, which doesn't use IWAKI pumps.
> 
> Mine is a 600 series.



I don’t get this. All this talk about powerful pumps yet the 600 is only rated at 5.5l/min so just 330L/hr??


----------



## Shinobi

GlenD said:


> I don’t get this. All this talk about powerful pumps yet the 600 is only rated at 5.5l/min so just 330L/hr??



Thing is - this is actual performance fully loaded with media. For example I use a a JBL901 lightly loaded with media, this is "on paper" 900L/H but I can easily tell that the ES-600 has a much higher flow, and this filter is packed


----------



## Siege

@Shinobi

Having that very conversation today! Flow rate we suspect is taking into account media and head height to tank.

What sized tank do you run your on ES600 or the X one?

On the 600 models 5.5 or 6 L litres per min, so basically 360 L/PH, equates to 600 L/PH on what it says on the box with any other brand? But it’s pumping out more than your JBL that is rated at 900 L/PH due to design I guess.

Do you run just supplied media or any prefilter type stuff and fine floss?

Sorry for the questions! 

Cheers


S.


----------



## Siege

If only they did them with a built in heater, I’d be there in a heart beat!

Gonna try inline co2 combined with inline heater this week on my Eheim, see how it goes!


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper

Siege said:


> If only they did them with a similar designed external inline heater, I’d be there in a heart beat!



and a prefilter


----------



## Shinobi

Siege said:


> @Shinobi
> 
> Having that very conversation today! Flow rate we suspect is taking into account media and head height to tank.
> 
> What sized tank do you run your on ES600 or the X one?
> 
> On the 600 models 5.5 or 6 L litres per min, so basically 360 L/PH, equates to 600 L/PH on what it says on the box with any other brand? But it’s pumping out more than your JBL that is rated at 900 L/PH due to design I guess.
> 
> Do you run just supplied media or any prefilter type stuff and fine floss?
> 
> Sorry for the questions!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> S.



Yeah, think most manufacturers rate their flows way above double the actual performance. Those numbers are usually only viable when the filter is running perfectly clean and completely emptied from media and baskets. 

Es-600 is recommended for use on 60-90P sized tanks, I use it on the latter. It's interesting cause I spoke to some of the ADA staff whether to pick the model 600 or 1200 for my 90P, and they told me to go for the 600, saying 1200 is too much flow for a 180L - knowing they could've sold me on a more expensive filter. If you look at the ADA gallery ES-600 is all they use on their 90p setups.

I run the filter with ADA Bio Rio, which is a very fine bio media - unfortunately this is not supplied with the filter (it's filled with carbon and sponge in the package) so sold separately, but is a one time investment and not all that expensive. According to the Green Aqua guys; Bio Rio clogs up in normal filters, so it's designed for the ADA filters

I personally live in a heated house. Room temp is almost constant 23c, so no point in running a heater for aquascaping


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

Shinobi said:


> It's interesting cause I spoke to some of the ADA staff whether to pick the model 600 or 1200 for my 90P, and they told me to go for the 600, saying 1200 is too much flow for a 180L - knowing they could've sold me on a more expensive filter. If you look at the ADA gallery ES-600 is all they use on their 90p setups.



Not so strange if the strategy is that the majority of nutrition is located in the soil (Amazonia saves the need for water column distribution, except for replenishment of potassium and steady micros) and lower surface agitation (which leads to a more dependable level of dissolved Co2). Principally ADA’s system, eloquently removing all components that are likely to be variable. 

They differ on their advice for the H series of aquariums as they have a higher volume of water to the amount of surface area for gas exchange I would imagine.

Just a couple of musings. They sell a system that’s been thoroughly worked out.

Their filters are more art than filter. Those welds in that material are no joke.


----------



## Siege

Shinobi said:


> Yeah, think most manufacturers rate their flows way above double the actual performance. Those numbers are usually only viable when the filter is running perfectly clean and completely emptied from media and baskets.
> 
> Es-600 is recommended for use on 60-90P sized tanks, I use it on the latter. It's interesting cause I spoke to some of the ADA staff whether to pick the model 600 or 1200 for my 90P, and they told me to go for the 600, saying 1200 is too much flow for a 180L - knowing they could've sold me on a more expensive filter. If you look at the ADA gallery ES-600 is all they use on their 90p setups.
> 
> I run the filter with ADA Bio Rio, which is a very fine bio media - unfortunately this is not supplied with the filter (it's filled with carbon and sponge in the package) so sold separately, but is a one time investment and not all that expensive. According to the Green Aqua guys; Bio Rio clogs up in normal filters, so it's designed for the ADA filters
> 
> I personally live in a heated house. Room temp is almost constant 23c, so no point in running a heater for aquascaping




Really interesting post @Shinobi. Loads of good info. I knew the recommended tank size but interesting to hear the advice you received from the ADA store, I’d have always gone for the larger one but if you go full on ADA philosophy, it makes sense.


----------



## Shinobi

Siege said:


> Really interesting post @Shinobi. Loads of good info. I knew the recommended tank size but interesting to hear the advice you received from the ADA store, I’d have always gone for the larger one but if you go full on ADA philosophy, it makes sense.



Thanks,

The info was not from the store or salespersons, but the actual maintenance staff at the ADA gallery in Japan - and they know a thing or two about keeping their tanks pristine


----------



## Siege

Probably sacked on the spot for one bit of moss left in the carpet!


----------



## Shinobi

Siege said:


> Probably sacked on the spot for one bit of moss left in the carpet!



I checked those tanks with my face pushed against the glass and annoyingly not the slightest bit of algae or unhealthy plants were to be found. They might not produce the most impressive tanks - in a competitive view, but their maintenance - you have to see it to believe it


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

Shinobi said:


> I checked those tanks with my face pushed against the glass and annoyingly not the slightest bit of algae or unhealthy plants were to be found.



That made me chuckle 

How very dare they!!! Must be very impressive in person. One thing to make a tank look good on the net but nothing beats looking at it up close.


----------



## Siege

I know ADA products products get their knocking due to price, and lack of controllability, but any ADA product I have bought, from a fertiliser, tool to light always does was it says on the tin or exceeds what I had before by a mile!

Got a hankering for a Super Jet filter, just gotta justify the cost........


----------



## Shinobi

Siege said:


> I know ADA products products get their knocking due to price, and lack of controllability, but any ADA product I have bought, from a fertiliser, tool to light always does was it says on the tin or exceeds what I had before by a mile!
> 
> Got a hankering for a Super Jet filter, just gotta justify the cost........



Long term investment


----------



## jkh13

I had an interesting discussion with the staff at Dave Chow's aquascaping shop (aqua art) about these filters and filter media. Apparently they are prone to big reductions in flow when used in combination with the Ada recommended bio media (bio Rio). They recommend to pack very lightly in the canister and use ring bio media to increase flow.

Also interestingly, they strongly recommend not to follow ADAs recommendations for filter sizes. From experience they think the flow is too weak for their recommended sizes and you should downgrade two aquarium sizes (e.g ES600 for 45P and 60p at a stretch). 

I've used an es600 myself on a 36L tank without much issue but it was quite lightly packed, flow seemed alright. Might move it to a 60L to try it out but interesting comments from one of the best aqauscaping shops around.


----------



## Siege

That’s interesting to hear.

Are there any other Super Jet users on here? Would be great to hear their experiences also.

Also interesting to know if they are using it with full ADA philosophy, ie, low dosing and downward facing lily pipe so minimal surface movement so no artificial gassing off of co2.

@Ryan Thang To maybe?


----------



## Ed Wiser

I don’t find that idea correct. If the bio rio was causing slow flow or would get air coming out of the pump. I have never seen that. I have a 150 and 1200 set up just as ADA said too.


----------



## Siege

Hi @Ed Wiser

What filter are you running on your tanks and what are the tanks sizes?

Do you use any form of prefilter course sponge on them?


----------



## Ed Wiser

A 150 and 1200 no prefilter. I do use a screen on the 150 as there are shrimps in that aquarium. The 1200 is on a new 120p ADA tank. Will start posting a build thread on that tank soon.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Siege said:


> That’s interesting to hear.
> 
> Are there any other Super Jet users on here? Would be great to hear their experiences also.
> 
> Also interesting to know if they are using it with full ADA philosophy, ie, low dosing and downward facing lily pipe so minimal surface movement so no artificial gassing off of co2.
> 
> @Ryan Thang To maybe?


Hi all

My filter was brand new without the box or filter media and i notice it didn't come with a sponge which was weird i always use eheim. I did have to cut a round filter sponge to go inside

The filter is definitely a piece of art. Heavy good bit of steel. Go really well in the cabinet and like @Shinobi said it is a bit louder than your other filter you use and flow wise mine seem to reduce down alot since i put a fat bag of eheim biomech which i sure that has reduce the flow. On my next filter clean i will leave a hand full of media inside and see if there is any difference.

One thing that is really annoying is the filter doesn't have a stop valve like the eheim quick release valve. Another £20 you have to spend

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Siege

Well i picked it up today, an ADA Super Jet EX 600.

Pictures below at unboxing. I’ll be putting it on an Aquascaper 600, so a 100L tank. It is rated at 360L per hour including media as well as a massive head height.

ADA recommend it for their 60-p to 90-p tank.

This tank has always had  an Eheim Pro 4 600 (1,250 L/ph) on it it until it broke yesterday (only 3 weeks out of warranty!).
It now has a Oase Thermo 600 (1,250 L/ph) on it. Both figures taken straight off the box so donot take into account media or any head height at all. It is a bit like mpg on new car manufacturers figures
This is the opposite with ADA so cannot compare these at all.

I’ll be plumbing it in after the weekend but will report back my thoughts if you are interested!

First thoughts after unboxing.

- I’m surprised how small it is.

- surprised the hosing is only 12mm, I expected the larger 16mm or mixed sizes.

- it is bloody heavy, you know it when you 1st pick the box up! (There is media in it already though).
l think it weighs as much as my Eheim or oase when they are filled with media AND water. No water in the ADA at the mo of course.

- well made doesn’t even begin to describe it. I think it would survive a nuclear bomb!

- glassware is usual ADA standard glassware (not a reduced quality which is what I feared).


I’ll do a short report of my views once plumbed in. Nothing scientific, just my thoughts and findings! 

cheers


Steven


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Siege said:


> Well i picked it up today, an ADA Super Jet EX 600.
> 
> Pictures below at unboxing. I’ll be putting it on an Aquascaper 600, so a 100L tank. It is rated at 360L per hour including media as well as a massive head height.
> 
> ADA recommend it for their 60-p to 90-p tank.
> 
> This tank has always had  an Eheim Pro 4 600 (1,250 L/ph) on it it until it broke yesterday (only 3 weeks out of warranty!).
> It now has a Oase Thermo 600 (1,250 L/ph) on it. Both figures taken straight off the box so donot take into account media or any head height at all. It is a bit like mpg on new car manufacturers figures
> Thus is the opposite with ADA so cannot compare these at all.
> 
> I’ll be plumbing it in after the weekend but will report back my thoughts if you are interested!
> 
> First thoughts after unboxing.
> 
> - I’m surprised how small it is.
> 
> - surprised the hosing is only 12mm, I expected the larger 16mm or mixed sizes.
> 
> - it is bloody heavy, you know it when you 1st pick the box up! (There is media in it already though).
> l think it weighs as much as my Eheim or oase when they are filled with media AND water. No water in the ADA at the mo of course.
> 
> - well made doesn’t even begin to describe it. I think it would survive a nuclear bomb!
> 
> - glassware is usual ADA standard glassware (not a reduced quality which is what I feared).
> 
> 
> I’ll do a short report of my views once plumbed in. Nothing scientific, just my thoughts and findings!
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> Steven
> 
> 
> View attachment 130915 View attachment 130916


Nice to have another member onboard


----------



## Shinobi

Nice


----------



## Jayefc1

As a price comparison how much more expensive is it than say the oase 600

Cheers 
J


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

Shiny 

Time to take off those cabinet doors.


----------



## Siege

Jayefc1 said:


> As a price comparison how much more expensive is it than say the oase 600
> 
> Cheers
> J



it is this one Jay

https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/ada-super-jet-filter-es-600ex-series-with-lily-pipes-4716-p.asp

not cheap at £679. That does include proper media, clear tubing and glassware.

in comparison the Eheim pro 4 600 that I had is £200 (lasted 2 years and then broke) and oase thermo 600 inc heater is £240.

You can add £60 - £150 for glassware to those prices.

I’ll let you know how it compares. The next one up is, gulp, £1,200!!!!!!


----------



## Jayefc1

Still it's not to bad when you think about what your getting and they do look so well built and soooooo shiny


----------



## Siege

Haha! @Geoffrey Rea already thinks I’m a magpie I think!

it’s expensive but will go on forever. I want to see if I picked the right model. Think I have but won’t know 100% until I plugged it in.

I have an Eheim Experience filter that is going strong at 20 years old (donated it to my mum for her Juwel tank a few years ago). That is better made than my 2 years old and now broken Pro 4.

By the feel of the Super Jet it will see me out!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

Siege said:


> Haha! @Geoffrey Rea already thinks I’m a magpie I think!



  

Not at all.

But I do harbour a suspicion you want to drum on it with your hands and shout out “Jesse Pinkman in the house...”


----------



## Siege

Now that would be cool...... super cool bitch!


----------



## jkh13

Jayefc1 said:


> As a price comparison how much more expensive is it than say the oase 600
> 
> Cheers
> J


Don't think it's a fair comparison to the Oase 600. One is rated at 360LH, the other at 1200LH. From experience the ES600 is around 360LH without any media and level head but does noticeably drop with media introduced similar to any other canister filter. Would be more apt to compare the Oase to the ES1200 which costs £1200+ in the UK.


----------



## Siege

Good point. Your experience goes against another earlier on in the thread though so interesting.

I’m really not sure so wanted to try one on my AS 600 before perhaps/maybe investing in another (same or bigger model) for my 900.  Want to get it right.....

At the moment donot know so I’ll test for a few weeks and then see


----------



## Siege

Well due to popular demand (maybe not!), thought I’d update this.

had the super jet filter running for a month now.

pros -

- it is built like a tank. The whole unit will probably see me out! 

- looks amazing!

- water has never been so clear, I thought it was clear before, but this takes it a whole new level!


Cons -

- 600 doesn’t come with full media. Just sponges and an anthracite media that you use at start up of a new tank.

- Had to purchase Eheim double taps and an inline heater.

- Flow is lower than I anticipated, maybe the ADA way but lower than I’m used to for a 100L tank (think you were right @jkh13 !)
Saying that no issues with algae and I’ve never seen plants pearl so much. It is like constant bubbles!

- a tad noisier than say eheim or Oase, not noisy just a constant hum. @Ryan Thang To was spot on with that. 


so in short it is an amazing filter, like many ADA products it does just what it says on the tin (excuse the pun!) and does it amazingly. I think for me I just would like like a little more flow. 

Think I may invest in the 1200 but may have to lie down first!  
If anyone is after a discounted 600 filter for their 60-p, 45-H, 45-p - just used for a month give me a shout. That’s if I donot decide to keep it. !


----------



## Ed Wiser

Should have my 1200 up and running next month. About done with painting inside of stand. Have to install the sliding filter shelf and Led light strips for the inside the stand.


----------



## Ady34

@Siege 
In your opinion which would be the one to go for on a 30c please?
Ady.


----------



## Ed Wiser

I use the 150 on my 30c   I have the spin pipe on it may get a stand Lilly pipe for it just to see the difference.


----------



## Siege

Yes 150 or 300. If you are willing to spend the extra perhaps the 300 and fit a spin glass outlet on it as Ed suggests if you needed to for say a betta fish.

after using my 600. I’d be inclined to go for the bigger of the 2 if doing it again


----------



## Ady34

Thanks chaps.


----------



## Ady34

Ed Wiser said:


> I use the 150 on my 30c   I have the spin pipe on it may get a stand Lilly pipe for it just to see the difference.


Hi Ed, 
how do you find the flow with the es-150 and spin pipe in the 30c please? You mention trying a standard lily pipe, is this due to flow and circulation?
Thanks,
Ady.


----------



## Ed Wiser

The flow is fine on a 30c I biggest problem has been the plant grow causes hair algae growth at the top water line. I have a ONF nano light coming next Monday. I have the ADA light on the tank presently. I will be able to lower the intensity of the light with the ONF light. I use the ONF on my bowl tank in the kitchen.


----------



## Quinnie

So glad I found this forum! I work for a local Aquascaping shop and get a 40% discount on everything. I'm trying to decide if I should pull the trigger on a ES600 or 1200 for my new 90p. It'll be in my bedroom but inside a cabinet so not too concerned about noise, more just needing proper flow! Any recommendations? I would just go with 1200 but am concerned I might blast my poor fish out of the tank! This is my first tank over 40 litres so I am anxious for it to go well!


----------



## jkh13

Definitely the 1200, 600 won't be nearly enough, only 360lph.


----------



## Ed Wiser

jkh13 said:


> Definitely the 1200, 600 won't be nearly enough, only 360lph.



ADA bases there filters on aquarium size. So it’s easier to pick the mode you need by the size of the aquarium.


----------



## jaypeecee

Siege said:


> Ready to remortgage and take the filter out of the cabinet so you can show it off??



They look like tea urns! 

JPC


----------



## jkh13

Ed Wiser said:


> ADA bases there filters on aquarium size. So it’s easier to pick the mode you need by the size of the aquarium.


From experience, it's best not to rely on their guidance on this. They recommend the ES600, a 360LPH filter for the 90P, a 160L+ aquarium, there is no way that is enough flow for the size if you are even moderately planted and have some hardscape in the tank. This is especially true once the filter is filled with media and reduces in flow below 300LPH and especially true if using denser media such as Bio rio which is not great for flow due to its structure. Go with the 1200, you will have far less trouble in the long run.


----------



## Shinobi

Well my experience says othervise. Both from owning a ES-600 and using it on several 90P setups and seing result from others - here are some examples to show what I mean












Here's some of my own layouts:


----------



## Driftless

I am so glad that I found this thread, I recently watched the Jurijs video and that got me thinking about the ADA Superjet 1200. I will be adding another tank early next year, UNS 120u, 47.24" x 23.62 x 23.62, 114 gallons; it will be another planted Discus tank.  I was originally thinking of filtering it with a Fluval FX4 and 407, more to reach have maximum filtering capacity rather than flow.   The ADA 1200 is sure an interesting filter but I don't see any real details on it, it looks like ADA rates it up to 120p but not 120u.   I am not sure that the 1200 would be appropriate for the 12u, maybe with another filter?  And, I am worried that the 2400 would provide too much flow in a Discus tank.  Thoughts?  Media volume is the highest priority for me.


----------



## Ed Wiser

I can tell you the 1200 puts out a lot of flow. 
Here is a video of the flow. 



I was getting some hair algae so added more phosguard to the filter during monthly cleaning of the Lilly pipes.


----------



## castle

I’ve paid up for the 45cm ADA super jet, and I’ve got a question on the filter media. As Im not too keen on running carbon in the filter, ADA recommends filling with Bio Rio but this is just pummice stones? is there really much difference between Bio Rio and standard pumice pebbles?


----------



## Tom Delattre

castle said:


> I’ve paid up for the 45cm ADA super jet, and I’ve got a question on the filter media. As Im not too keen on running carbon in the filter, ADA recommends filling with Bio Rio but this is just pummice stones? is there really much difference between Bio Rio and standard pumice pebbles?


I have two bags, and to my knowledge it is just natural pummice stone, yes. And it's what's written on the box. I'm sure if there was something else they would tell us.
Incidentally it is made of very small grains and I suspect it strongly reduces flow.
Also, the grains may escape the net and damage the pump: I suggest adding a sponge at the end of the Superjet filter.

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS

Hi,
I was wondering how much noisier is the ada superjet 600 in comparison with the eheim pro 4 séries and/or the Oase biomaster 600 for example? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## MichaelJ

Click bait!


----------



## Tom Delattre

CooKieS said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering how much noisier is the ada superjet 600 in comparison with the eheim pro 4 séries and/or the Oase biomaster 600 for example?
> 
> Thanks a lot


It's not exactly what you're looking for, but I have switched from the biomasters and Eheim pros to the Chihiros superjet, which is far more silent. What I don't know is if the Chihiros clone uses the same pump as ADA.


----------



## Garuf

Skim read this so that’s the reason if I missed the answer but are the Ada throughput numbers “real” numbers, ie with tubing, lily, filter media or are they “potential” throughput ie with no head no filter media etc? They always seem to put out more water than the listed numbers given.


----------



## Garuf

Tom Delattre said:


> It's not exactly what you're looking for, but I have switched from the biomasters and Eheim pros to the Chihiros superjet, which is far more silent. What I don't know is if the Chihiros clone uses the same pump as ADA.


That I do know the answer to, no it doesn’t.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

CooKieS said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering how much noisier is the ada superjet 600 in comparison with the eheim pro 4 séries and/or the Oase biomaster 600 for example?
> 
> Thanks a lot



It won’t matter. The sheer weight of the thing will cripple your back when you pick it up and you’ll be in the hospital 😂 Last thing you’ll hear is the sirens from the ambulance.

@Siege ‘s was quiet. As in, head in the cabinet to hear it. Flow rate is low by comparison to its competitors. However, it is designed to match ADA’s lean water column  fertilisation and rich substrate method to overcome distribution limitations.


----------



## Tom Delattre

I've just seen an Instagram story from the guys at Aquarium Design Group. They compared the flow of a Oase biomaster and a superjet in the same tank. The Oase biomaster had just been cleaned, not the superjet. And clearly the flow of the superjet was way higher. His conclusion was that the superjet is (more) impervious to clogging. 

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Wiser

I have all the superjets and their flow is always higher than their competitors. 
The plants sway all the way across my 120p using the 1200es. ADA uses iwaki pumps which are high end water pumps. 
Just the pump on a 1200 es costs more that whole filters of other brands.


----------



## Siege

CooKieS said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering how much noisier is the ada superjet 600 in comparison with the eheim pro 4 séries and/or the Oase biomaster 600 for example?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hi @CooKieS.

Ignoring the benefits of looks, built in heater, prefilter etc. Just going by sound - 

- Eheim Pro 4 600 - Absolutely silent

-Oase Biomaster 600 - A very little more but nothing to talk about. Doesn’t clear air as quick as Eheim but shouldn’t be an issue when maintained well.

-ADA SuperJet 600 - defo the noisier of the 3. A humming noise. Not annoying but will seem loud if you are used to the other 2.

- Eheim pro5 - very noisy. Like a constant fan noise. I think this can be solved with the software update but yet to work out how to do this. 

All subjective but I hope that helps

S.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

What about flow rate @Siege ? Viewing your tanks, have always thought the Eheims were more capable at thorough flow around the tank than the superjet, but others have the opposite experience 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Siege

Hi Geoff,

I found the super Jet to have a lower flow rate than the Eheim Pro 4 600 and the BioMaster 600. Saying that with the downward facing glassware that comes with it this wasn’t an issue and the tank looked healthier than ever. Flow was never an issue and the pearling was amazing with the lower flow.

Gassing off of CO2 was greatly reduced. So much so that I had to turn the CO2 down a fair bit.

I only used the Super Jet 600 with the supplied anthracite carbon. I’m unsure if this will change with the usual BioRio.

If choosing which super Jet for say a 90-P, I’d go with the larger 1200 filter. 1 up from what ADA recommend. BUT, that’s a personal opinion, I’m not coming from a full on ADA background. Their system works so who am I to argue!


----------

